# Will my Gypsy beef up?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

So I've been taking care of this colt at our rescue for 2 years now, we got him at 8 months old. But seeing as when I'm at the rescue I have 0 time for him his training has stopped been painfully slow. Recently the opportunity opened up for me to take him home so I can get serious with his training. I'll most likely keep him forever.
He's a Gypsy Vanner Shetland Pony cross. His mom was the Shetland, she was about 9 hands tall. We don't know anything about his dad, other than that he was obviously a gypsy. The story is that the mom was a petting zoo/pony ride pony who got loose. 3 weeks after having the foal they were sent to auction together where someone picked them up. When he was weaned they sold him, but he was seriously aggressive and obnoxiously herd bound and the new owner instantly sent him to our rescue. He was quickly gelded and his serious issues disappeared. 
SO, now I'm thinking about taking him home! 
He's just about 3 y/o now and about 13.2hands - I guess I'm wondering if he's going to beef up anymore at this age? Based on weight alone I _could_ ride him, but I'm used to riding 1500-1800 pounds monsters, so I'm already feeling a little silly thinking about riding him xD I'll probably wait until he's closer to 4 to start any mounted work, but will he get wider?

This was him when we got him:


























































Or if you have any other comments on his conformation or anything that might be something I should watch out for?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh he is cute!

More then likely he will stop growing height wise at 4/5, and then at 5/6 he will fill out and mature fully body wise. He'll never be a 1500 horse that's for sure. But he should be decent sized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks  No I definitely don't expect him to reach the size of my monsters, but I'm hoping he gets to be a little more "substantial" - if he feels too awkward for riding I'll just have to drive him!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone else notice their horse get wider after 3?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Anyone else notice their horse get wider after 3?


 yep. most of mine have done a lot of bulking up, and even some growing height wise after 3.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I worked at a Gypsy breeding facility for a short time. In my opinion, they grow quite slow, like draft horses. I can't say for the shetland in him, but most of the 2 year olds and some of the 3 year olds were very gawky and awkward looking. We started them at 2, but I didn't think they were anywhere close to being ready. The really robust looking ones were over 5 or 6 years old. They can get really round and strong, but not at the same growth rate as a normal horse from what I could see. The average height was 13-14hh, but the mature ones were strong enough to carry a full grown man easily.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I tend to notice the biggest change in width of a horse between 2 and 3 years. Two year olds can kinda look like tropical fish, all narrow and upright. They bulk up as 3 year olds. 

I also would not feel foolish riding a "smaller" horse. One of the best horses I ever rode was a little grade appy pony thingy. He was a dynamite horse, want to run barrels, no problem. Want to canter head first into the river, no problem. Want to herd horses, no problem. Also, if you fall off its less of a fall and more of a tumble!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Seemed like mine always did a lot of their bulking up during the winter of their 3 turning 4 age.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Shetland cross Newforest who I bought when he was 4 and you could have pushed him over with one hand he looked so narrow and weedy. I would expect your cob cross to fill out quite a bit.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice draft pony. Won't be big at all. Will fill out more with maturity. At this age you can start him on driving so you might as well. Pretty little thing. He will show off nicely in harness.


----------

